# what filters are the best?



## JonnyB (Jul 17, 2010)

right now I am using a Fluval 305 and an AquaClear 110 on my 75g tank.....should I replace the 110 with another Fluval 305 or vice versa or is there a better combination or single filter?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

The Fluval 405 is rated for up to 100 gallons. Though, it's always best to have a second filter in case the first one goes out. Also, unless the nozzle of your Fluval is close to the top of the water, it probably isn't oxygenating the water very well. A second filter helps to bump up the amount of oxygen being introduced into the water. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

fresh or salt?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its in the saltwater section. Fluvals are marketed for salt. For a salt tank, I'd ask if you have a protein skimmer yet.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

A good skimmer is the way to go, than later another canister filter. That's my opinion.


----------



## JonnyB (Jul 17, 2010)

I dont have a skimmer and currently do not have the funds for one until friday


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

CPR backpack skimmers work great, I have a few of them, and though they are a little spendy, it's a MUCH better investment than another canister filter, which if I remember actually cost more than a skimmer, depending on what brand you go with.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I prefer Turbofloaters for the cheaper skimmers and I've used all different kinds of them.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I've never actually heard of those, work pretty good?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes... I had one on my 125 gallon... always gave me dark thick skimmate.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I like cpr backpacks, they work good and give me nice, very dark (and smelly) skimmate. I tried some other skimmer, a smaller one made for a nano tank, and it was just junk. I am looking to buy another skimmer, maybe I'll try track down a turbofloater, any good place to pick em up cheap?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

www.drsfostersmith.com


----------

